# Non-Faith Based Drug Support Groups



## YinPrincess

I am having a difficult time finding a non-faith based support group for spouses of addicts. Google pulls up a wide variety of drug-based sites that are hard to weed through on my phone... Does anyone have any tips for narrowing my search? I live in New Mexico if it helps... Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson

For better or for worse, I think you'll find that most such support groups have some sort of faith-based element to them. The basic foundation of a 12-step program includes acknowledging a "higher power," and spouse support groups being offshoots of those programs tend to follow the same basic tenets.

That's one of the reasons I haven't gone to the support group for the husbands of my wife's women's Sex/Love Addicts Anonymous group. That and it's a 30+ minute drive away, and the husbands' support group meets at 8:00am on Saturdays.


----------



## Yardman

Look into SMART Recovery, WFS (Women For Sobriety), and LifeRing Recovery.


----------



## L.M.COYL

Yinner, read Gabor Mate - anyone is just wasting your time.


----------



## faithaqua

I struggled (still do at times) with faith and had a hard time at meetings too but as I got into the steps/the program, I realized that I had a bit of a 'god complex,' thought I could fix him/change things/control addiction. I'm not suggesting that finding god is the answer but the steps are suggestions for sanity---and they never say that god is the only answer rather "as we understood him." 
I know how insane addiction makes the addict as well as those who love the addict---sanity is a good thing whether one believes in something else or not.
Good luck.


----------



## Jaxie

SMART Recovery is awesome. Check it out.


----------



## Emly

I am totally agree with the others!
Really a nice post..Thanks for sharing!


----------

